# Newb Question



## Fuzzybear (Dec 29, 2006)

I recently upgraded my Sirius/XM for the NFL/Nascar and online listening. I don't understand what the deal is when I listen to Stern on Channel 100, I get nothing recent only excerpts from shows 8 years ago or more. 

The new Sirius App is another story, everything repeats as in the last 30 words or so. It does it mostly on NFL play by Play. 

Why can't I get Nascar Online?? 

Thanks.


----------



## Kevin F (May 9, 2010)

Had that repeating problem last night too. It hasn't occurred before yesterday for me.


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

Fuzzybear said:


> I recently upgraded my Sirius/XM for the NFL/Nascar and online listening. I don't understand what the deal is when I listen to Stern on Channel 100, I get nothing recent only excerpts from shows 8 years ago or more.


They were on vacation all of last week and had the Best of Howard on.


----------



## Fuzzybear (Dec 29, 2006)

spartanstew said:


> They were on vacation all of last week and had the Best of Howard on.


Makes Sense........thanks!


----------



## sonofcool (Dec 23, 2007)

Yes, he's only on 3 days per week now, and seems to be on vacation 1 week out of the month at least. You can get a bunch of information here: http://www.siriusxm.com/howard100
and the current schedule here:
http://www.siriusxm.com/servlet/Sat...amList&cid=1282009842103&pagename=SXM/Wrapper


----------



## gemery (Apr 10, 2007)

"Fuzzybear" said:


> I recently upgraded my Sirius/XM for the NFL/Nascar and online listening. I don't understand what the deal is when I listen to Stern on Channel 100, I get nothing recent only excerpts from shows 8 years ago or more.
> 
> The new Sirius App is another story, everything repeats as in the last 30 words or so. It does it mostly on NFL play by Play.
> 
> ...


From what some of the online talent for the Nascar Channel says it is contractual, that Turner Sports Interactive or something like that owns all the online rights, hence the reason there isnt anything good online for the Ipad etc..


----------



## Fuzzybear (Dec 29, 2006)

Thanks for the replies!


----------

